# Tyre wall products?



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello and sorry but this question must have been asked many times in the past -

Which product do you lot use to clean the wall of the tyres? I have tried various sprays which look good for a day or two then the tyre shine soon fades. I want something not too expensive but gives the tyre the "new look" finish.

Thanks in advance


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Meguiars High endurance gloss is good but i find that it does spin off, not so bad on a dark car but it look a bit of a mess on light coloured cars. I find even if i get rid of the excess then buff it - it still splashes the flanks.

If you can live with the spin off i dont think there's a more long lasting product than the Megs one.


----------



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for that, I heard shoe polish is also a favourite with many peeps, might have to give that a crack.

Thanks


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Zaino Z16 is my favourite, nice and easy to apply, and far less messy than Megs Endurance which I've previously used


----------



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

NickP said:


> Zaino Z16 is my favourite, nice and easy to apply, and far less messy than Megs Endurance which I've previously used


Where do you get that stuff from? I've searched Halfords but nothing showed up, oh, and how much please?

Cheers


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You won't get Zaino or any of the more specialist detailing products at Halfords 

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/cat_63.html
http://www.zainoeurope.com/


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

NickP said:


> Zaino Z16 is my favourite, nice and easy to apply, and far less messy than Megs Endurance which I've previously used


^^ that's the stuff I'm using at the moment. At first I wasn't too sure about it, as it's quite a 'milky' substance so wasn't sure on longevity, but have changed my opinion.

It makes the tyres nice and black, but make sure you buy something like an applicator pad to get an even finish. :wink:


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

i always use Turtle wax platinum tyre dressing


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

best by a million miles on every score is Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre gel


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

A friend of mine used to be a valeter for toyota and gave me some tyre shine.

It was clear and had the consistancy of water. 
I still dont know the name of it but want more.

Any ideas?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

marTTyn said:


> A friend of mine used to be a valeter for toyota and gave me some tyre shine.
> 
> It was clear and had the consistancy of water.
> I still dont know the name of it but want more.
> ...


Sounds like it could be Autosmart 'Highstyle'


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Good man - thats the stuff!

Remind me to black your tyres if im ever in down south!


----------



## iliasr (Sep 16, 2006)

I use glycerin mixed with water (60% glycerin + 40% water). Gives a nice gloss and lasts for 4-5 days.


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Quick cheap and easy , car plan tyre silk spray, great for use in cold winter's day


----------

